# Fischerprüfung  Bergheim NRW 09.10.2018



## Balik37 (9. Oktober 2018)

Heute war ich bei der Fischerprüfung in Bergheim .

Knapp 20 Anwärter standen sehr aufgeregt vor der Türe bis die Offiziellen uns einzeln nach der Prüfung der Ausweiße in den Prüfungssaal hinein ließen.

Es waren insgesamt 5 Prüfer dort. Nach ein paar warmen Worten des Vorsitzenden durften wir die Fragebögen umdrehen und loslegen .Der erste war nach knapp 5 Min. fertig und durfte wieder vor die Türe gehen. Die Prüfungskommission hat dann die abgegebenen Fragebögen überprüft und die Kandidaten wieder hineingebeten um die 6 Fischkarten abzufragen. Andere waren immer noch mit den Fragebogen dran. Schließlich hatte man ja 60 Min Zeit.

Wenn auch die Fischkarten erfolgreich benannt wurde durfte man eine von 10 Angelruten im hinteren Teil des Raumes zusammenbauen. Jeder hatte genügend Zeit die von der Prüfungskommission bestimmte Rute waidgerecht zusammenzubauen.

Ich persönlich hatte die Aufgabe eine  Feeder Rute (A2) zusammenzubauen.

Als erstes habe ich nach der Rute gesucht :bis 80gr. Wurfgewicht .2,70-3,0m lang ,Rot mit auswechselbaren Spitzen.

Das war gar nicht so leicht weil alle Ruten mit allen Einzelteilen und Steckspitzen zusammengewürfelt auf dem Tisch lagen.

Ich musste lange warten bis ich dran war und andere vor mir hatten die Ruten zusammen gebaut und anschließend wieder abgebaut  und auf den Tisch gelegt. Die Ruten lagen dort nicht  ordentlich getrennt sondern fast wie im Haufenprinzip. Auf einem Griffteil  konnte ich dann etwas von einem Feeder lesen ,es hatte 80 gr also hatte ich meine Feeder Ruten Griffteil. Wo aber waren die vorderen Steckteile und die Feeder Spitzen. Nach ein bisschen suchen habe ich die Teile gefunden die in den Griffteil gepasst haben. Die Feeder Spitze war bereits von jemand anderem montiert aber nicht wieder demontiert worden.

Dann habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einer Rolle begeben. Die kleinste Rolle gefunden (2000).Nun ging die Suche nach der entsprechenden Schnur denn zu jeder Rolle waren mehrere Schnurrollen mit unterschiedlichen schnurstärken verfügbar. Also Schnur gesucht (2-6 kg 3,6kgTK und versucht auf die kleine Stationär Rolle zu montieren was auch direkt geklappt hat.

Stationär Rollenbügel auf ,Schnur durch die vielen Ringe gefädelt dann den Federkorb drauf ,eine Perle und dann einen kleinen Wirbelkarabiner.

Ah so ja die Perlen und  auch die anderen Kleinteile waren Dank meiner Vorgänger überall verstreut. Dann noch ein kleinen Vorfach mit 12er Haken an den Wirbel und die Sache war gegessen. Währen der Prüfer zu mir kam habe ich das erforderliche Zubehör zusammengesucht.

Dem  Prüfer gefiel meine gleitende Feeder Montage. Er bemerkte aber das man den Feeder Korb auch an den Wirbel hängen könnte aber so wäre es auch in Ordnung. Mit dem Zubehör und dem Köder war Er auch einverstanden. Also dann noch alles ordentlich abbauen

und sauber wieder auf den Tisch zurücklegen und Urkunde vorne bei der Prüfungskommission abholen.

Zusammenfassend waren alle Prüfer sehr nett und hilfsbereit.

Nur wenn man erst nach vielen anderen Kandidaten  dran ist muss Mann bei der Rutenzusammenstellung einen kühlen Kopf bewahren und geduldig seine Teile suchen.


Aber was soll es- Ich habe mein Prüfungszeugnis erhalten Nun bin ich ein echter Angler !.

Morgen gehe ich zur Stadt und lasse mir den *Fischereischein *ausstellen und mache in der nächsten zeit vielleicht die Erft oder die nahegelegenen Seen unsicher.


----------

